# GRCA National Specialty Gun Dog Sweeps 3rd Place



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds like such a great time. Congratulations on all the good work!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Sounds like such a great time. Congratulations on all the good work!


Vivian, I was hoping to see you there!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Vivian, I was hoping to see you there!


Well, Maisey ended up going with the pro to train along the big dogs at the Grand and MN, so that plan went down the drain. Next year, I hope!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Well, Maisey ended up going with the pro to train along the big dogs at the Grand and MN, so that plan went down the drain. Next year, I hope!


Darn. But that time with the pro is worthwhile. It's a tough trade off.
Next year is St Louis. I'm undecided about going.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations on a wonderful National for you and your boy! THank you for sharing your experience, I love that you are all in! And the photo is wonderful, It would be fun for you to post photos in subsequent years to see how he fills out. I love his color and what a nice topline, I appreciate you including his faults so I could see what you are talking about. I wouldn't have noticed his back feet and I know that matters. Congratulations again on all your success


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Congratulations on a wonderful National for you and your boy! THank you for sharing your experience, I love that you are all in! And the photo is wonderful, It would be fun for you to post photos in subsequent years to see how he fills out. I love his color and what a nice topline, I appreciate you including his faults so I could see what you are talking about. I wouldn't have noticed his back feet and I know that matters. Congratulations again on all your success


Thanks for you kind thoughts.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

He's beautiful! Congratulations on his many accomplishments at such a young age! I'd love to see pictures of him as he continues to mature.


----------

